# Health



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2016)

Some of you fuckers, cowards and charlatans knew i was having some health issues, well after years of testing i have Fibromyalgia and CFS or better known as ME, Fibromyalgia has another off shoot called [FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Costochondritis affects the chest wall.[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This was the reason whenever i trained i had fuck all gains and fuck all recovery, so most of the time now as i waste to a mere mortal i don?t do much, cant train, cant even walk around the block, fuck ya sympathy, thought id get that in first, i don?t want, you can suck my ass flap. This can explain some of my erratic behaviour, as most of the time I?m on pain killers.
[/FONT]
Have a nice day


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)

dig they diagnose your arse problems


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm glad you got a diagnosis. At least you know your not a total mental case.
What's an ass flap?


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm glad you got a diagnosis. At least you know your not a total mental case.
> What's an ass flap?



...   if you're speaking Aussie , an ass flap is a 'Giant Hemorrhoid' ....  in the USA ,an ass flap is a 'birth defect' ....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2016)

if anyone puts there ass under a microscope they may not like what they see....


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2016)

lmfao more undiagnosable conditions to continue your life of leeching on society..........even Azza gimmicks wont get a job lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2016)

The woman you killed with a defibrillator will be laughing her arse off in hell


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 12, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> The woman you killed with a defibrillator will be laughing her arse off in hell


at least her asshole is in one piece


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> The woman you killed with a defibrillator will be laughing her arse off in hell



thats not nice  Captn Clown


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 17, 2016)

why is your location pluto, and not uranus


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2016)

you even lift? i love how your life has taken on this obsession of my anus, but thats ok


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> *you even lift?* i love how your life has taken on this obsession of my anus, but thats ok


since when did you start throwing that around, now I know your a gimmick


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 20, 2016)

I?m just calling a spade a spade, I?ve never seen a picture of your puckered up brown winker so at least my anus has well defined and striated spinchter muscles


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 20, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m just calling a spade a spade, I?ve never seen a picture of your puckered up brown winker so at least my anus has well defined and striated spinchter muscles


lolz, maybe it is you, definitely delusional. did you eat at in n out burger today in sydney. I say on the news they sold out of burgers 1 hour after the opened


----------



## Watson (Jan 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, maybe it is you, definitely delusional. did you eat at in n out burger today in sydney. I say on the news they sold out of burgers 1 hour after the opened



dude this is Azza, he cant afford a burger.......

gimmick btw


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd hit that


----------



## Mish (Jan 23, 2016)

Chili 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

